# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht en vaak honger

## mrgijsje

Hallo,

Ik ben Gijs, ik ben 14 jaar en ik weeg 30,6 kilo, en ik ben ook maar 156 cm, het laatste jaar ben ik 1 kilo aangekomen.
Ik heb een hele tijd al last van honger na en voor het eten, maar als het eten dan uiteindelijk op tafel komt, heb ik geen honger meer. Ik heb een prikkelbare darm, dat is net gekonstateerd, ik heb best wel vaak buikpijn, maar de honger is veel erger. 
Kan iemand me hiermee helpen?

----------


## Niels

Medicijnen ertegen nemen? En misschien toch maar gewoon eten, zelfs als je geen honger hebt..!

----------

